
Show HN: Directus – Free and Open-Source Headless CMS - benhaynes
http://getdirectus.com/
======
cateye
What is the difference with for example Active Admin (for Ruby on Rails)?

~~~
benhaynes
Certainly similar in concept. Other than the server-side language, the biggest
difference seems to be how it saves the actual data. AA has file-based exports
(csv, json, etc), not seeing a relational datastore (maybe Mongo?) – Directus
is built on top of your custom-schema SQL database so it scales with
large/complex datasets.

Also, while AA has a good set of simple features, Directus has comprehensive
user management ACL, more robust file control, and is generally a bit more
full-featured.

AA looks like a good option though, going to check it out in more detail!
Thanks...

------
bbthorson
What's the benefit of a headless CMS?

~~~
benhaynes
A headless (or decoupled) CMS is one that only manages content, as opposed to
most “CMS” out there now that overreach by managing your views, templates,
logic, routing, etc. That means that most current “CMS” are built specifically
for websites only (more specifically, blogs), however a headless CMS only
manages the data itself, and therefore is appropriate for anything from native
apps, content syndications, interactive walls, or other data-driven projects.
In fact a more important distinction is that it can manage content for
MULTIPLE clients, for example a project where an app, widget, and website all
pull the same content.

Since the content is decoupled from the application/view you access your data
through an API or SDK. For Directus, you can use our API, one of our language
SDKs, or just connect to the database directly. That gives developers freedom
over their workflow, process, libraries, and database architecture – which can
expedite development and optimize performance.

